
AWS Amplify now supports Angular 6 apps and Angular AOT compilation - quick-basic
https://aws.github.io/aws-amplify/media/angular_guide
======
dragonshed
Yeah, so a trip to wikipedia can answer pretty much all the comments here.

AngularJS 1.7.1 was released June 8 2018 (3 days ago), and active development
is set to end June 30, with 1.7.x supported as LTS through until June 30 2021.
[1]

Angular 2 - 6 is on a much shorter release cycle, with Angular 7 scheduled to
release in Sept or Oct 2018. There have been steady improvements, but nothing
as radical as AngularJS 1.x -> Angular 2. [2]

For familiarity's sake, I imagine working with 1.x isn't a bad choice, but
personally I wouldn't recommend starting a new project with it, especially if
said project expects to have a large, nested tree of components. Such a
project may exceed the recommended 2000 digest cycle watchers per page,
whereas Angular 2+ and the use of immutable objects and observables inherently
better performance characteristics.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AngularJS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AngularJS)
[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angular_(application_platform)...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angular_\(application_platform\)#History)

~~~
joshschreuder
I work in 1.x in my day to day and agree with you - I wouldn't recommend
starting new projects with 1.x as it's starting to feel its age now.
Performance is a major concern unless you are savvy with how you write your
code.

I really like what Vue is doing as sort of an intermediate between Angular 1.x
and the new world of frontend

------
adreamingsoul
Appearently so. Imho, 1.x is still the best.

~~~
aviv
1000% this. For a consulting shop, Angular 1.x specialty was, is, and will be
hot for many years to come. From a developer stand point, there is really no
need to look elsewhere other than hype.

~~~
jollins
This isn’t good advise. Angular 1.X is discontinued and uses confusing
patterns not used in Angular 2 , React, Preact, Vue etc. specializing in it is
a very bad career move.

~~~
aviv
It is a great specialty. Sure doesn't hurt to pick up others along the way,
but having deep Angular 1.x specialty 5 years from now will have you flooded
with maintenance, upgrade and conversion gigs, and big ones.

------
wmccullough
Wait, we’re on 6 now??

~~~
JCSato
I have the same question, haha

------
RobertRoberts
Did they skip versions 3-5?

~~~
helixten
Only 3 was skipped.

~~~
RobertRoberts
Any explanation on why?

------
th3iedkid
didn't know aws had a github.io page for their oss work!

